

Show HN: Rim – Aspiring vim-like text editor [Rust] - mths
https://github.com/mathall/rim

======
styts
A Readme with some screenshots I would find useful.

~~~
mths
Thanks, you're right. I did add a readme the other day. Maybe too little too
late. :)

